# Huron 3/6/05



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hit the Huron in the late afternoon today, hoping that the warm up may have triggered some fish into hitting. Well, all in all one hookup is better than none. I hooked one on the lower river using a pink bag of steelie spawn left over from the female I took last spring. I still cannot believe that cure that I used worked. 

After it cools down coming up the fishing will suck again. I stopped at the dam and one guy had a 7 1/2 pound steelie that he had taken hours before downstream. Also a few walleye (5-10 total) have been caught over the weekend so dont get excited. We need more warm weather!!!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Fish were caught there saturday 3/05 with small fly type jigs.Today they didnt cooperate as well.Water level isnt high either with fairly decent visibility.Most fish caught there were skippers.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I was at the Flatrock dam Saturday from 3:30 AM to 7:00 AM. Tried waxies and glow jig and also tried flies. Nothing. Tried above the foot bridge a little also. Nothing. Only one other guy fishing while I was there and he showed up a little before 7:00 AM. This warm spell should help, just hope it doesn't rain too much.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

When does Walleye season close / repopen on the Huron River?


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

When does Walleye season close / repopen on the Huron River?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Last day for walleye is 15 March. 

I think it reopens last sat of April but couldn't say for sure.


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

Read the post about using waxes. Just a reminder, in the 2005 Trout and Salmon guide, the Huron river is now shown in black from Lake Erie to the Flat Rock dam. This means, lures only, no live bait of any kind. Don't get a ticket.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

newbostonmike said:


> Read the post about using waxes. Just a reminder, in the 2005 Trout and Salmon guide, the Huron river is now shown in black from Lake Erie to the Flat Rock dam. This means, lures only, no live bait of any kind. Don't get a ticket.


Thanks for the heads up.
Possession is also cut down to 2, not that that matters to me.
Rule states:

"It is unlawful to use or possess live bait, dead or preserved bait, organic or processed food, or scented material on any of the waters or on shore."

Sure is allot of folks that fish this for carp, suckers and white bass that won't have a clue as to new rules until dnr cites them.

I wonder what the dnr was thinking whan they made this rule.
That All the steelhead in flatrock are too easy to catch on bait? LOL!


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Live bait is legal until April 1st. this was from the livonia DNR office.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey guys,

I looked further into the book (2005 Trout and Salmon Guide) today and it says on page 14 (in the individual county listing) that that the Huron River is type 4 "from Bellville Lake Dam in Wayne Co. Downstream to Lake Erie". This reads as if the river should have been blue from Bellville Dam to the lake in the illustration. In other words I will be using live bait when the situation is right to do so. They cannot write me a ticket considering the fact that the book reads in words type 4. Yes I can already see everyone flipping through the pages now. If you dont believe me check it out. I will always have the guide on me though and I will bet that you will too!!!!:lol: 

If this is a typo it will cost the DNR tons of tickets. Oh well, I will bet it is cheaper than reprinting all of those guides.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Guys, if you look at the guide closely, it appears to be black, but there is blue mixed in. The black is the Wayne/Monroe county line.


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

dongiese said:


> Live bait is legal until April 1st. this was from the livonia DNR office.





Did you call the office on this one, I dont even care that much due to the fact i dont like using Bait.


----------

